# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Robotarium, remotely accessible swarm robotics research testbed, Georgia Tech, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Georgia Institute for Robotics and Intelligent Machines

robotarium.gatech.edu

youtube.com/Robotarium

twitter.com/robotariumorg

----------


## Airicist

Robotarium experiment showcase - Coverage formation control

Published on Apr 12, 2016




> Utilizing a decentralized coverage control algorithm, the GRITSbots assemble into formations!

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Robotarium: A remotely accessible swarm robotics research testbed"

by Daniel Pickem, Paul Glotfelter, Li Wang, Mark Mote, Aaron D. Ames, Eric Feron and Magnus Egerstedt
June 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robots + Terrarium = Robotarium

Published on Aug 15, 2017




> The Robotarium is a remotely accessible swarm robotics lab, developed at the Georgia Institute of Technology, that allows researchers and educators from all over the world to run swarm robotics experiments. Funded by the National Science Foundation and the Office for Naval Research, the Robotarium lets users upload control code. Once the experiment is conducted, Georgia Tech provides scientific data and videos. The Robotarium is ultimately about democratizing access — anyone with a good idea should be able to test it on a world-class research facility.

----------


## Airicist

Robotarium introduction

Published on Apr 3, 2019




> Welcome to the Robotarium. This video will introduce you to the free-to-use remotely-accessible swarm robotic testbed at Georgia Institute of Technology.

----------

